# El espía desconocido



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2015)

*El espía desconocido*

*Por Juan Marguch Especial​*

Mucho Sorge, mucho Philby, mucho Fuchs, pero uno de los mayores éxitos en la historia mundial del espionaje pasó prácticamente desapercibido, hasta que fue revelado por Ron Laytner a comienzos de 1997.
Uno de los secretos mejor guardados de la guerra subterránea, que libraron Estados Unidos y la Unión Soviética por la hegemonía planetaria, surgió parcialmente a la luz con el reportaje que le efectuó a Roy Zoppoth, un ingeniero que en los años de hielo candente de la Guerra Fría integró el equipo que creó para la Xerox la hoy histórica fotocopiadora 914.
Pero permanece en el anonimato el valiente técnico de la empresa que, dos veces por mes, afrontando el riesgo de una muerte segura, manipulaba las fotocopiadoras de la embajada soviética en Washington para recoger documentos que dieron al espionaje estadounidense una ventaja decisiva. 

 La aparición de la fotocopiadora fue un momento de gloria para las dactilógrafas y la burocracia en general.
Ya no más dedos tiznados por el papel carbónico ni agotadoras tareas de tipiar nuevamente un texto cuando las copias se tornaban apenas legibles.
Esos aparatos fueron rápidamente incorporados por dependencias gubernamentales, empresas, servicios diplomáticos, organismos militares y policiales, tanto en Occidente como en Oriente.
La KGB los sometió a un exhaustivo análisis y dictaminó que podían ser utilizadas, sin riesgos de filtraciones, por las embajadas de la entonces URSS.
Solamente, recomendó que se vigilara estrictamente al personal técnico encargado del mantenimiento para evitar que pudiese sustraer copias de informaciones secretas.

Por esos años, los flamantes equipos de fotocopiado eran de grandes dimensiones, muy complejos; una novedad técnica que muy pocos conocían integralmente, lo que favoreció la operación.
La CIA, que obviamente montaba una guardia permanente sobre la embajada soviética en Washington, advirtió que un empleado técnico de Xerox tenía una gran facilidad para ingresar en esa sede diplomática.
Inmediatamente, se contactó con el vicepresidente de la compañía, John Dessauer, con quien se analizó la posibilidad de ocultar en el interior del aparato un dispositivo que permitiese tomar automáticamente fotografías de todos los documentos que se fotocopiasen.
Como las reparaciones y tareas de mantenimiento de las Xerox se realizaban bajo la vigilancia de agentes del servicio secreto de la URSS, el equipo fotográfico clandestino debería ser diseñado de tal forma que permitiese al técnico que actuase extraer el filme sin que los agentes rusos sospechasen nada anormal y, por cierto, retirarse con él de la embajada.
Por si fuere necesario, la CIA advirtió que el técnico que aceptase realizar esa tarea correría peligro de muerte en caso de ser descubierto, y que ni la Agencia ni el propio gobierno de los Estados Unidos podrían hacer nada para salvarle.

Dessauer prometió estudiar la cuestión; se reunió con cuatro de los diseñadores de la 914.
El ingeniero Roy Zoppoth, a la sazón de 36 años de edad, era uno de ellos, y suya fue la idea de instalar una filmadora Bell and Howell, con su objetivo apuntando hacia la plancha de vidrio sobre la cual se colocaban los documentos que serían copiados.
La cámara fue especialmente preparada para esta tarea, pues se le incorporó una célula fotoeléctrica que se accionaba cada vez que se encendían las lámparas de copiado de la 914; la Bell and Howell iniciaba entonces la toma de secuencias, cuya nitidez era aceptable.
Con un rollo de 15 metros podían obtenerse centenares de imágenes. Además, para que pasara desapercibida, se la pintó con los mismos colores de otros grandes componentes de las pesadas máquinas de entonces, y se la instaló de tal manera que pudiese ser extraída y reemplazada rápidamente. 

Entre 1961 y 1969, las fotocopiadoras acondicionadas por Zoppoth para el espionaje y atendidas por el valiente técnico anónimo acumularon, en los centros de análisis de la CIA, millares de fotografías de documentos ultrasecretos enviados por la embajada soviética desde Washington a Moscú.
A medida que la Xerox introducía nuevos modelos, más perfeccionados, debían modificarse los aparatos de microfilmación, y dice de la excelencia del trabajo realizado que en ningún momento el KGB descubrió que tenía al enemigo instalado en casa, que tomaba conocimiento de todos y cada uno de los mensajes secretos, entre ellos planos y fotocopias de documentos top secret del gobierno de los Estados Unidos obtenidos por los espías rusos....

Según Zoppoth, el éxito alcanzado en Washington fue tan sorprendente y rotundo que la CIA logró introducir los mismos equipos en prácticamente todas las embajadas soviéticas en el resto del mundo. “Los mecánicos de fotocopiadoras adiestrados por la CIA extrajeron de ellas secretos vitales durante años.
La CIA conocía el nombre de todas las personas que vendían secretos de su país a los rusos y a través de ellas alimentaron durante años las montañas soviéticas de informaciones erróneas, a cambio de vastas sumas de dinero en efectivo”. Maniobra clásica de la guerra subterránea: conocidos los canales ultrasecretos de comunicación del enemigo, se los utilizaba para intoxicarlo con informaciones falsas que lo inducían a nuevos y graves errores. 
Más aún, si se toman en cuenta las grandes cantidades de cámaras adquiridas por la Agencia, se llega inevitablemente a la conclusión de que los Estados Unidos espiaron también a sus propios aliados durante los peores años de la guerra fría.
Conclusión obvia, por lo demás. 

Probablemente, este espionaje tecnológico se habría prolongado por muchos años más de no haber mediado la casualidad. En 1969, una compañía química estadounidense trató de instalar una de esas cámaras en las fotocopiadoras de una empresa rival, pero el intento fue descubierto.
Estalló un escándalo que tuvo amplia repercusión en los medios periodísticos y ello hizo sonar las alarmas en las centrales de inteligencia del bloque soviético y de la mayoría de las naciones del mundo occidental.
Por descontado que se desmontaron centenares de fotocopiadoras en todo el planeta y se descubrieron las filmadoras.
Prueba de ello es que, sorpresivamente, contingentes de la CIA irrumpieron imprevistamente en las estudios secretos donde técnicos de la Xerox y de la Agencia trabajaban constantemente en el perfeccionamiento de los equipos, retiraron toda la documentación allí acumulada, el personal fue reintegrado a sus funciones respectivas y se anunció que la CIA asumía de ahí en más la responsabilidad de proseguir los proyectos con sus propios equipos.

Nunca se conoció el nombre del audaz técnico de Xerox que, dos veces por mes, ingresaba en la embajada de la Unión Soviética en Washington, y se jugaba la vida en cada ocasión en que, en presencia de los agentes del KGB que vigilaban atentamente sus movimientos, retiraba la cámara con los documentos filmados, la reemplazaba por un aparato cargado con película virgen y se retiraba. Una y otra vez durante cinco años, poniendo dos veces por mes su vida en la imprevisible balanza del azar, para consumar una de las mayores hazañas en la historia mundial del espionaje. 

Si abundan los monumentos al soldado desconocido, es injusto que no se haya levantado una estatua al espía anónimo, pues muchas veces la suerte de una batalla o de una guerra dependió de un individuo cuya astucia y heroísmo padecen inmerecido olvido.

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2015)

*Fotocopiadora del comentario*
​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2015)

​


----------

